
AMD Announces Ryzen 5 Processors; $169 Four-Cores and $219 Six-Cores - babak_ap
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-ryzen-5-1600x-1600-1500x-1500,33913.html
======
beautifulfreak
"None of the new models come with integrated graphics." The money saved buying
an AMD CPU will go toward a video card, so what graphics performance can one
buy with that discount? How expensive are cards that match the performance of
Intel integrated graphics?

Trying to answer my own question, I looked up what might be comparable
hardware.

Intel's 6100 Iris graphics vs AMD's Radeon 460 ($93).

2D Passmark: 647 vs 660

3D Passmark 960 vs 4255.

I chose the Radeon because it is 4th on videocardbenchmark’s list of best
values, in terms of 3D Passmark per price, and one of the cheapest at the top
of the list. But the Intel 6100 is from 2015 and made for mobile devices.

Comparing the 2016 Intel Iris Pro 580 for desktops and workstations gives

2D Passmark: 723 vs 660

3D Passmark: 1926 vs 4255

That’s a closer race. But is there actually an AMD discount? Or will people
just spend the money they might have saved on better graphics cards?

[http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/compare.php?cmp%5B%5D=3164...](http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/compare.php?cmp%5B%5D=3164&cmp%5B%5D=3557)
[http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/compare.php?cmp%5B%5D=3481...](http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/compare.php?cmp%5B%5D=3481&cmp%5B%5D=3557)

~~~
fgonzag
All ryzen motherboards have some sort of video card. The ones I've seen on
newegg supporting up to 2560 x 1600@60Hz on HDMI 1.4b, and 4096 x 2160@24Hz.

Not great, but for a workstation it should be more than enough. Nobody doing
gaming would go with an integrated card on a desktop processor anyways.

Also, the 3D passmark for the 460 is still twice that of the Intel card.

------
jlebrech
I was confused about Ryzen 7, it didn't seem to have muc upgrade potential.
But now with Ryzen 3 and 5 I can see myself keeping an AM4 motherboard for
quite a long time.

